# Super Mega Haul Naughty Nauticals, Dazzleglass & more Pic Heavy.



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 7, 2008)

Okay So I went a little crazy this past two weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naughty Nauticals I loveee... My fav out of the the whole collection, is Port red L/s and Meet the Fleet E/s,Mutiny Pig, & Love knot L/g so far.
I had to get me some dazzleglass too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



okay well More then some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I know I have a Huge Mac problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are so freaken pretty in person! Everyone must check them out if you haven't already!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Along the bottom I got a few other things That I couldn't wait on.​

*Naughty Nauticals*
*Nail Lacquer:* Naughty Nauticals & Shirelle.
*Lustreglass:* Love Knot, Ensign, Hey Sailor.
*Lipsticks:* Ahoy There, Party Mate, Port Red, & Buoy O Buoy. 
*Eyeshadow:* Shore Leave, Illegal Cargo, Meet The fleet,Submarine & [Pandamonium - Isan't in the pictures]
*Pigment: *Mutiny, Lark About. Lovely Lilly, & Bell Bottom Blue. 









*DazzleGlass:* Pleasure Principle, Love Alert, 
Glamour Od, Steppin Out, Baby Sparks, LIke Venus, Spanking Rich, 
Bare Necessity, Rag to Riches, Money Honey, & Get Rich Quick. 





[Not In order]
*Beauty Powder Blushes: *True Romantic, Secret Blush, 
Serenely,Shy Beauty, & Feeling.  
*Mineralize Skinfinish: *Warmed 






*Tendertone Lip Blam:* Take a Hint. [I love this! Makes your lips feel so soft]
*3D LipGlosses:* Energy, In 3D, & Synched up. 
*N Glosses:* 3N, & 4N.





*Mac Lipstick:* Cyber [Love love love this lipstick]






*Eye Khol:* Smolder
*Shade Stick:* Sharkskin
*Mascara: *PlushLash
*Liquid Eye Liner:* Bootblack






*Mac: *
Blush Pallet
Travel Jars
Gentle Fume Eyes X4










*Other Makeup: *
Sephora Sun Disk Bronzer. [This is Awesome! only $17] 
Urban Decay: Wallpaper Shadow Box & Shine Glosses 





I swear that is it for now....


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 7, 2008)

okay next time u go shopping..... take me. this haul is amazing! awesome skills!!!!!


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 7, 2008)

OMG... I just wish I could spend so much money!! Lucky girl!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 7, 2008)

That really is one super mega haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your many goodies!


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2008)

Now thats how you haul >_<!!! Woohoo look at all the lovely things..


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2008)

WOW... that is a HAUL.  I so want some of those Dazzleglasses.  I am sooo jealous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 7, 2008)

That is awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## amber_j (May 7, 2008)

I salute you! You must have had so much fun


----------



## purrtykitty (May 7, 2008)

Man, that puts my last haul to shame.  Enjoy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 7, 2008)

That is such awesome makeup porn!!  Just pic after gorgeous pic!!!  Take me with next time!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2008)

WOW


----------



## nikki (May 7, 2008)

Holy crap that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 7, 2008)

Amazing Haul!! I can't wait to see some FOTDs from it!! Are the last pictures from a cco?


----------



## resin (May 7, 2008)

can i move in w/ u? 
j/k

:]

great haul!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_OMG... I just wish I could spend so much money!! Lucky girl!!_

 
Lucky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And SoOo.. Broke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




until the next collection.....


----------



## peeweerocks2002 (May 8, 2008)

I LOVE YOUR NIGHTMARE BEFORE XMAS SHEETS!!! where did you get them? oh nice haul by the way.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peeweerocks2002* 

 
_I LOVE YOUR NIGHTMARE BEFORE XMAS SHEETS!!! where did you get them? oh nice haul by the way._

 
Thankz. I got it the end of Last year at Hottopic. It was a set of sheets and pillow cases. It was on clearence I dont know if you they have it anymore.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Amazing Haul!! I can't wait to see some FOTDs from it!! Are the last pictures from a cco?_

 
No. 

I got the Sundisk in the mall at Sephora. 
I ordered The Urban Decay on there site online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im not sure which last pictures you are talking about?


----------



## Winnie (May 9, 2008)

Wow, what a haul! Biggest one I've seen in a long time!


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

omg.... I'm drooling at your haul!


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 9, 2008)

oh my gosh lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enjoy


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 9, 2008)

Freakin sweet haul!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 9, 2008)

lovely haul! enjoy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2008)

Now THAT is an awesome haul! Enjoy it all! I wish I could afford that many Dazzleglasses!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## Fairybelle (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic Haul!! You will LOVE the Dazzleglasses!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## fash10nista (May 26, 2008)

Oh..My..Goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get both N lipglasses and the Gentle Fume quad? I have been looking forever for these!!!!! Please share, I promise I won't tell....


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 26, 2008)

really nice haul...


----------



## Carlyx (May 26, 2008)

Great stuff


----------



## User40 (May 27, 2008)

Need I say more?


----------



## makeupsquare (May 27, 2008)

Awesom haul!! **DROOLS**


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

wow!!! what an amazing haul (jaw drop)


----------



## Shepherdess (May 27, 2008)

Awesome hauling. That urban decay palette looks gorgeous.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Oh..My..Goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get both N lipglasses and the Gentle Fume quad? I have been looking forever for these!!!!! Please share, I promise I won't tell....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Pro


----------



## User93 (May 30, 2008)

this is awesome!  I wanna get myself everything from NN aswell, not sure yet though! I wanted to ask you - how come you got gentle fumes quad? Where?  *note to myself: noob, whenever you will feel so obsessed about asking anything, try reading previous posts still, LOL, ok, in MacPro* can you give me an advice - that e/s from the quad are in the regular collection, right? Can i try just buying 4 e/s and a palette and getting all together? Thanks


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 30, 2008)

Simply WOW!!!


----------



## Luceuk (May 30, 2008)

That is one big haul! I'm so jealous of the dazzleglasses.


----------



## Corien (May 30, 2008)

That's one very big haul. That one haul is like... bigger than my entire makeup stash x2!


----------



## joraye (May 30, 2008)

holy jeebus! you are a naughty hauler!

LOL.

makes me want to come out of hiding...


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

That is an awesome haul!!! enjoy it!


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

Great Haul!!


----------

